# Camera Settings - How to?



## Gary Compton (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a Fujifilm Finepix S with a 30X zoom and until now I just use "automatic mode."

Does anyone know the best way to take pictures of furniture within the house using custom settings/shutter speed. Please see attached - it's not the best


----------



## The Ace (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd go for Av with an aperture of around f5.6 or f8.  You don't want to use flash as it will ruin the mood, but with an ISO of around 400 and a monopod (lighter and easier to carry than a tripod) you'd probably get away with it.

If you have the space to use it and the cash to buy one, a tripod would be ideal - but they do make life difficult for people trying to squeeze past them.

Use the widest angle setting (short end) that you can get away with and manually focus on an imaginary point about one-third of the way in.

I'd edit in a plain background afterwards - but that's up to you.


----------

